# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Need Python Instructions



## jzkmom (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't have any instructions for my Python. How do you get it started draining? I've tried it with the water both on and off, and with the white lever in both directions. Anyone use Python? Please help, I need instructions.


----------



## jzkmom (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't have any instructions for my Python. How do you get it started draining? I've tried it with the water both on and off, and with the white lever in both directions. Anyone use Python? Please help, I need instructions.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Connect the unit to your sink faucet. Make sure the white lever is open (inline with the hose) To remove water, make sure the hose is in the tank, the part nearest teh drain is open and turn on you faucet. I would usually run the faucet long enough to start a flow from the tank to the drain. Once tat starts, I turn off the faucet. BTW, if you can connect to an outside faucet it would be better since you could you the wastewater on your yard or water your plants.

120 Oceanic S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic under construction
120 Oceanic Asian Ditch/currently 500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

At the bottom of the pump there is a piece that moves. It needs to be in the down position. I however just use mine as a standard siphon hose to avoid wasting water.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jzkmom (Jul 5, 2003)

big D, I did it just like you described, but I couldn't get the siphon started. I ran the water in the sink for over 10 minutes while I was trying to get it started, but it wouldn't start. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, is your tank lower than the sink? Have you tried just removing the hose from the pump attachment and sucking on the end of it to start it? How far is your sink from the tank?

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata, balansae and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> At the bottom of the pump there is a piece that moves. It needs to be in the down position.


Rex answered the question!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are still having problems then hook just the pump onto the sink. There are two settings to the piece at the bottom. One will shoot water out the side of the pump and the other will allow the water to flow though the pump. If you have figured this out then you need to check all the connections and make sure air is not getting into the Python. Check for cracks in the fittings and the tightness of the fittings. Try using the Python as a simple siphon hose.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_George (Mar 28, 2003)

Ditto with Rex's sugguestions. Check the connections or for leaks. I have had the same problem and it has always been resolved by tightening each connection. With the water running, mine will create a good suction in the aquarium approx. 33 feet from the sink. Purchasing a Python system ranks in the top five sugguestions I've received concerning aquariums.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

jzkmom, on the end of the python where your siphon tube is, there is a knob that opens or closes the tube. If it is pointing in-line with the tube it is open. If perpendicular it is closed. If it is closed the python will not siphon water through it even if you run the water in the sink. 
Open that knob, make sure your siphon tube is submerged and will stay submerged, then go to the sink and make sure that knob on the bottom of the green plastic piece that connects to the sink is in the lowered position, turn on the water, the python will now siphon for you. Once it starts to siphon, if the tank is higher than the sink, you can turn off the water and it will continue to siphon(a bit slower than when the water was running) the tank. 
When the tank is down to the level you want it to be, simply pull the siphon tube out of the water and let the water still in the tube flow out to the sink until the tube is empty.
To fill, make sure the siphon tube is out of the water in the tank, go to the sink and keep the the knob on the bottom of the green connecting piece open and turn on the sink water. Using an aquarium thermometer adjust the tap water to the temp of the tank(within 2-4 degrees is fine). When it is, close the knob on the bottom of the green connector at the sink and water will start to flow toward your tank. Hurry to get there to make sure the siphon end is over the tank so it doesn't run on the floor. IMPORTANT.....have your bottle of tap water conditioner right by the tank before you've turned on the water at the sink so it will be there waiting for you when you get there to grab the siphon end where the water will come out. As soon as, or just before the water comes out into the tank start counting drops of tap water conditioner as you add them to the stream of fresh water. If you're replacing 10 gallons of water, ten drops of conditioner. 15 gals. - 15 drops.
Hope this helps.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> As soon as, or just before the water comes out into the tank start counting drops of tap water conditioner as you add them to the stream of fresh water. If you're replacing 10 gallons of water, ten drops of conditioner. 15 gals. - 15 drops.


 This is the type of directions that cause problems. What if they are using a different water conditioner that requires more than one drop per gallon? I myself have never seen a conditioner that only requires one drop per gallon. I use Seachem Prime and it uses 1 ml per 10 gallons. Some conditioners use much more than this. I have seen some that require 5 ml per 10 gallons.

Also when filling directly from the tap you are better off to add conditioner to the total volume of the tank and not just the amount of water being replaced.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

You are correct Rex, regarding the dosage of drops if there is a difference in dosages between different conditioners, but I haven't seen a Tap Water Conditioner that used the dosages you describe. Not saying they don't exist...just that I haven't seen any. I've used three different products over the years and all of them called for 1 drop per gallon. Including the Aquar. Pharm. Conditioner that I use now.
Hopefully though, someone would have enough sense to read the dosage directions on their bottle and follow them.
I'm not clear on the last part of your post. What I meant was to add the conditioner to the stream of water as it's going into the tank from the Python. Maybe I wasn't clear enough on that.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL

[This message was edited by djlen on Sun August 17 2003 at 08:13 AM.]


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

He is probably referring to AP's "Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner." The directions of which state to use one drop per gallon. I've been using it for years with no problems.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have never run across that product. Does it handle both chlorine and chloramines?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

That's the product I use and yes it handles both. I use one drop per gallon of replacement water, and have never had a problem.
"Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner" from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------

